# Spots on lowii leaves



## OrchidIsa (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi

Since fall, I have lots of problems in my collection (many of my orchids are gone... garbage!) and I still haven't found a solution! Can somebody help me with my lowii? There are suspicious spots on the leaf. Only on this one, at the moment, but if I refer to the others, it's only a matter of time for the other leaves to be spotted too. 

What can it be? (the holes are hand made... I tried putting cinnamon directly in the leaf where the spot appeared)


----------



## John M (Apr 14, 2014)

Stop making holes to put in cinnamon. When you make a hole, you provide a very easy entry point for pathogens, making your problem worse. It appears that the spots you mention are the little areas of lighter green colour? They look a bit like the marks made by tiny sucking insects; but, closer, more detailed photos would help a lot. 

Get a strong magnifying glass and look for nearly microscopic, very thin and flat, juvenile scale insects. They are almost impossible to see with the naked eye; but, they can really cause a lot of marks on a leaf.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 15, 2014)

Treat with a pesticide and a miticide


----------



## andre (Apr 15, 2014)

I find that my lowiis are sensitive to being sprayed with RD20, and some pesticides, and get yellow spotting. I agree yours looks like it may be under attack. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OrchidIsa (Apr 15, 2014)

John M said:


> Stop making holes to put in cinnamon. When you make a hole, you provide a very easy entry point for pathogens, making your problem worse.



Rookie mistake... Bravo! Won't do it anymore for sure. Since I had some rot problems since fall, I thought it was maybe something like that so I wanted to "treat directly"... I treated it this weekend with acaricide, like I did for the entire collection. It seemed that many of my plants were having some "friends" invited. Hope the problem is solve very soon. I'll keep you posted, thanks everyone!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 15, 2014)

When I visited Orchidisa a few weeks ago, I brought 2 lens with me and I found flat mites on one Dendrobium. 

Although I did not see any pest on Isa's lowii, I was wondering if flat mites can injure Paphiopedilums ? I am pretty sure there were not scales on the plant although I admit very young scales (crawlers) can be difficult to see.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 5, 2014)

Making a hole and stuffing it with cinnamon will not do much.
It's not like cinnamon powder will be taken up inside plants cells (waaaay too big) and do some combatting. 

By puncturing a hole big enough, you just got rid of the tissue with whatever is affecting the issues (if it is indeed done by some microorganisms).


----------

